# اقوال مجنونة جدااااااااااا..



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

اقوال  مجنونة جدااااااااااا.. 
 ​


 يغرق الرجل فى الحب بعينية والمرأة بأذنيها !! ​
 تضيع عشرين عاما لتحول ابنها الى رجل, أمرأة اخرى تجعلة احمق فى عشرين  دقيقة ​
 تفضل المرأة ان يموت الرجل(فيها)أولا , وان يموت(منها)بعد ذلك  !! ​
 المرأة:كائن(جغرافى)يحاول دائما أخفاء (تاريخة) !! ​
 أن هذة الفتاة كالموت اذا عرفتها فلن تعرف بعدها !! ​
 الزواج ليس (قسمة ونصيب)بل أنة (قسمة)و(ضرب) !! ​
 علاقة المرأة بالصابون وثيقة جدا لانة مثلها (ترغى) !! ​
 يبدو انها تحبك جدا بدليل انها تزوجت شخص أخر غيرك !! ​
 لماذا يدفع الرجل دائما للمرأة؟يدفع كرامتة حينما يغازلها,وراحتة عندما  يفكر فيها ,وأعصابة عندما يحبها , ونقودة عندما يخطبها, ونقودة وغذاءة واسمة عندما  يتزوجها حتى عندما يموت يدفع لها معاشة !! ​
 أن زوجنة غاية فى الانسانية لأنها تسمح لة بزيارة أمة كلما اراد, بل  وتذهب معة حاملة لها زهورا كثيرة لتضعها على قبرها !! ​
 لا تقل احبها لكذا ,بل قل أحبها رغم كذا وكذا وكذ !! ​
 للقط سبعة ارواح للمرأة ارواح سبعة قطط !! ​
 اسعد سيدة تتزوج عالم أثار فكلما تقدمت فى السن زاد تقديرة لعا  !! ​
 اروع الجنون جنون المرأة فى الحب !! ​
 اذا احبتك المرأة اعطتك الدنيا وأذا كرهتك ,أحرقت بك الدنيا  !! ​
 لا تسال المرأة عمن تحب بل عمن تكرة !! ​


----------



## أنجيلا (15 مارس 2011)

ايه الاقوال المجنونة ده ههههههههههههههههههه

عجبتني ده كثير
اذا احبتك المرأة اعطتك الدنيا وأذا كرهتك ,أحرقت بك الدنيا !! 

يعني لازم الراجل ياخد بالو ا ميخليش اي مراة تكرهو هههههههههه

حلوين كثير تسلم اديك


----------



## انريكي (15 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة يا كوكو

الرب يباركك


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (15 مارس 2011)

*حلوين فعلا *

*عجبونى اووووى *

*يسلم ايديك يا كوكو*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 مارس 2011)

> اروع الجنون جنون المرأة فى الحب !! ​
> اذا احبتك المرأة اعطتك الدنيا وأذا كرهتك ,أحرقت بك الدنيا  !! ​



هههههههههههههههه اقوال لذيذه
ميرسي يا كوكو علي الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ايه الاقوال المجنونة ده ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عجبتني ده كثير
> اذا احبتك المرأة اعطتك الدنيا وأذا كرهتك ,أحرقت بك الدنيا !!
> ...




ههههههههههههه
ميرررسى على مرورك يا أنجيلا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفة يا كوكو
> 
> الرب يباركك


ميرررسى على مرورك يا أنريكى 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *حلوين فعلا *
> 
> *عجبونى اووووى *
> 
> *يسلم ايديك يا كوكو*​


ميرررسى على مرورك يا ماربيلا
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههه اقوال لذيذه
> ميرسي يا كوكو علي الموضوع




ميرررسى على مرورك يا نيفين 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مارس 2011)

*



			#
اسعد سيدة تتزوج عالم أثار فكلما تقدمت فى السن زاد تقديرة لعا !!
#
اروع الجنون جنون المرأة فى الحب !!
#
اذا احبتك المرأة اعطتك الدنيا وأذا كرهتك ,أحرقت بك الدنيا !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



هههههههه جامدين قووووى دول
ثانكس كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا سندريلا_
_ ربنا يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (16 مارس 2011)

درر ههههههه
تسلم ايديك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (16 مارس 2011)

*هههههههه
حلوين خالص
ميرسى كوكو
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2011)

*اقوال حلوه قوي كلها

ميرسي ليك كوكو​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 مارس 2011)

*جمميله فعلا يا كوكو

شكرا يا باشا

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> درر ههههههه
> تسلم ايديك


 
 _ميرررررسى على مرورك يا شذا_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *هههههههه*​
> *حلوين خالص*
> *ميرسى كوكو*​


 
 _ميرررررسى على مرورك يا مانا _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اقوال حلوه قوي كلها​*
> 
> 
> *ميرسي ليك كوكو*​


 
 _ميرررررسى على مرورك يا مايكل_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *جمميله فعلا يا كوكو*​
> 
> _*شكرا يا باشا*_​
> _*ربنا يباركك*_​


 
 _ميرررررسى على مرورك يا هيرو_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## كلدانية العراق (18 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههه
اقوال تجنن 
تسلم ايديك


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2011)

جمال يا كوكو

بس سؤال

مين اللي جننهم وانا اضربه ههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك​


----------



## شميران (19 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة ومجنونة 
شكرا للاقوال المبدعة


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

> يبدو انها تحبك جدا بدليل انها تزوجت شخص أخر غيرك !!


​
_*صعبه اوى دى*_​​​​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 أبريل 2011)

حلويييييييييييييييييييييييييين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ميرسى كتير ليك كوكو بجد عاشت ايديك وافكارك


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (19 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه

بجد اقوال جامدا اخر حاجة

تسلم الايادى


----------



## هالة الحب (20 أبريل 2011)

كلمات فيها كثير من الحقيقة .شكرا على المجهود


----------



## جيلان (20 أبريل 2011)

> لماذا يدفع الرجل  دائما للمرأة؟يدفع كرامتة حينما يغازلها,وراحتة عندما  يفكر فيها ,وأعصابة  عندما يحبها , ونقودة عندما يخطبها, ونقودة وغذاءة واسمة عندما  يتزوجها  حتى عندما يموت يدفع لها معاشة !!​



*يا سلام طب ماهى كمان بتديه حاجات كتير غير تعبها طول حياتها واحيانا بتاخد من طموحها كمان عشن يحقق هو طموحه وتساعده وهى فرحانة ,  كمان بتدفع اعصابها وراحتها عشان بتحبه
و بيدفع كرامته ليه وهو بيغازلها !؟.. مش المفروض ان هو الى بيغازل مش بتقولو كدة ؟ خلاص سيبونا احنا نغازل بقى بس ساعتها متقولوش عليها مش محترمة هههههههه*






> اسعد سيدة تتزوج  عالم أثار فكلما تقدمت فى السن زاد تقديرة لها  !!​



*ايون انا انا هقدره.. هستنى لما يتقدم به الزمن ويبقى غالى وابيعه**:yahoo:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

كلدانية العراق قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> اقوال تجنن
> تسلم ايديك


 
_فعلا لانها واقعيه جدا وصريحه جدا _
_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا كلدانيه _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> جمال يا كوكو​
> 
> بس سؤال​
> مين اللي جننهم وانا اضربه ههههههههههه​
> تسلم ايدك​


 
_ههههههههههههه _
_الدنيا اللى كلنا عايزين نضربها :shutup22:_
_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة ومجنونة
> شكرا للاقوال المبدعة


 
_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا شميران
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*صعبه اوى دى*_​


 
_فعلا تموت اصلا _
_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا جون 
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> حلويييييييييييييييييييييييييين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ميرسى كتير ليك كوكو بجد عاشت ايديك وافكارك


 
_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا توتا
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

HaZeM KaBo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد اقوال جامدا اخر حاجة
> 
> تسلم الايادى


 
_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> كلمات فيها كثير من الحقيقة .شكرا على المجهود


 
_كلها حقيقه _
_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *يا سلام طب ماهى كمان بتديه حاجات كتير غير تعبها طول حياتها واحيانا بتاخد من طموحها كمان عشن يحقق هو طموحه وتساعده وهى فرحانة , كمان بتدفع اعصابها وراحتها عشان بتحبه*
> 
> _طيب ماكله علشان مين فى الاخر _
> _مش علشانها بردوا _
> ...


 

_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا جيلان_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههه حلوييييييييييين خالص
ميرسى كتير 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## جيلان (20 أبريل 2011)

> _طيب ماكله علشان مين فى الاخر _
> _مش  علشانها بردوا _
> _لما  يحقق طموحه مش كله هيكون ليها وليه بردوا _​



*مش مش ليها بقى هههههههه هيبقى ليها بس عشان هى بتحبه وتتمناه يكون احسن واحد فى الدنيا وهتبقى فرحانة بنجاحه لكن مش هتاخد حاجة ولا  هتحقق نفسها ولو هتقولى هتاخد فلوس فالفلوس امرها سهل يعنى مش تحقيق ذات شوفت يابنى قمة التضحية*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *مش مش ليها بقى هههههههه هيبقى ليها بس عشان هى بتحبه وتتمناه يكون احسن واحد فى الدنيا وهتبقى فرحانة بنجاحه لكن مش هتاخد حاجة ولا هتحقق نفسها ولو هتقولى هتاخد فلوس فالفلوس امرها سهل يعنى مش تحقيق ذات شوفت يابنى قمة التضحية*


*

اممممممممم 
نو طبعا 
بصى هى بتفرق من راجل لراجل 
فى رجاله بتساعد الطرف الاول انه يحقق ذاته بردوا 
يعنى نفسك مثلا تعملى كذا هيساعدك انه تعملى الشىء ده 
وهو كمان 
ونجاحه ونجاحك يبقى كده الطرفين حققوا طموحاتهم 
ولا ايه رأيك :spor24:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ههههههههههه حلوييييييييييين خالص*
> *ميرسى كتير *
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


 
_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا فندم _
_وعلى التقيييييييم
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------

